
Computational Thinking without Programming - Anon84
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2009-02.html#e2009-02-17T09_31_04.htm
======
stonemetal
Articles like this all ways remind me of Dijkstra's old saying "CS is as much
about computers as astronomy is about telescopes." Maybe it is just where I
did my undergraduate work but there were always two types of CS classes those
were you learned theory and those were you programmed. The programming classes
were always easy because they never had you build anything bigger than you
could hack together without a thought in a couple of hours. The theory classes
were always the hard ones were you learned something because the prof wasn't
having you build bs.

Algorithm analysis, relational algebra, programming languages. How do any of
these require code to be written to understand them? If anything the code
takes time away from understanding.

